# Eaten eyeball



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

I fed my fish this morning and noticed one of my bigger Snow White socolofi had one of his eyes ripped/eaten off last night but he ate this morning as well. Now I'm just wondering if he will make it? Should I quarantine him and treat him for bacterial? And has anyone had this problem before? Kinda blew me away when I seen flesh hanging out of his eye.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Losing an eye is fairly common. The fish have mixed results, some adapt and some cannot compete and eventually die. I've never had anything hanging.


----------



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

Just wanna bring this thread back up because the fish that was attacked and has pop eye is still kicking and eating but the eye looks absolutely gross now and is tough to actually look at. The "eye" or whatever it is now just keeps growing and is now protruding out about a good 1/4". Just wondering if his "eye" will eventually fall out or will it just keep on growing?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I would euthanize the poor fish for a number of different reasons.


----------



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

That's the point I'm at...tough to look at and it can't feel the best for him, he twitches every now and again which I don't blame him


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

And what if the eye gets picked on by other fish some more? No good reason to let him keep suffering.


----------

